# Western ultra mount and wiring for chevy 99-10 for snow plow fleet flex



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Chevy 99-10 ultra mount and wiring for fleet flex(2 plug) about 4 years old mount is straight wiring is good. Controller included.

$800

Paypal and will ship anywhere for $50

Or pickup in 07764

Text for pics
732 241 4774


----------

